# What kind of Saddles you guys like?



## fsubelch (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright Trek guys....I took my Madone 5.5 out on its first ride yesterday, and the bike is great! But the saddle isn't. I am shopping around for a new saddle, and was wondering what everyone else was riding. Please let me know what you are using now, or would like to have. Which saddles do you guys like?


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*I love my....*

Specialized Tourneau Gel Saddle...

OOpppss..meant Specialized Toupe Gel Saddle...duh...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have gone through a number of saddle over the years and have finally found one that strikes the perfect balance between light weight and long haul comfort. The Selle Italia SLR and my butt is a match made in heaven! In fact, I recently purchased another one on ebay just to have as a spare.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Specialized BG saddles are very good and come in different sizes. Reasonably light depending on which model you choose. It probably looks a little odd to have a Specialized saddle on my Trek but its the most comfortable saddle I have found


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> I have gone through a number of saddle over the years and have finally found one that strikes the perfect balance between light weight and long haul comfort. The Selle Italia SLR and my butt is a match made in heaven!


I couldn't agree more, and can't say enough good thing's about my SLR :thumbsup:


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*Fizik has been good to me, after ~2+ years now.*



fsubelch said:


> Alright Trek guys....I took my Madone 5.5 out on its first ride yesterday, and the bike is great! But the saddle isn't. I am shopping around for a new saddle, and was wondering what everyone else was riding. Please let me know what you are using now, or would like to have. Which saddles do you guys like?


Arione Ti rails and Aliante Ti rails. Both are very good. One of them is sure to suit you. Aliante is a bit more tile angle sensitive, for me is works nest with the nose is just a mere 2 degrees up above the tail. Arione needs to be 100% dead flat level. In both cases I measure high point of the nose to high point of the tail end of the saddle when I say level or 2 degrees from level. And when I say 2 degrees I meant literally 2, i.e. you need a dial protractor (angle measure device) to see it. Naked eyes lie, big time. If in doubt, use a carpenter's level and set it 100% flat, nose to tail, with dip in the middle.


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 3, 2007)

Currently using a air flex saddle by Fizik. So far its comfortable, Will let you know when I put more km's on it.

Wouldnt mind using the new SMP Strike though


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Flite Titanium for Road and Flite Titanium Gel for Off road. Not the lightest but I can ride all day on one.


----------



## Tower (Mar 17, 2003)

Brooks B17. Some think it looks out of place on my Zurich, but my rear-end disagrees.


----------



## girlyman (May 15, 2006)

Selle San Marco Rolls. Best purchase I've ever made


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Bontrager Race X Lite Pro saddle. It's comfy for me. There are better saddles out there for sure but hey, that works for me so yeah.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Bontrager Race Lite Lux, only comes standard on bikes, I like it a lot.......... a lot of the Bontrager saddles cannot be ordered other than on the bike, but they offer good one's either way.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll sell you my bontrager.. PM me.


----------



## John Ryder (Mar 16, 2002)

Selle SMP composit strike


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Toupe Gel 143mm*

guys, I've been riding the toupe gel for 5 months now, and my bony buns are not likin' it. I don't see how I could do a century on this. 
A replacement must be light, comfortable, and a built-in massager would be nice. Any thoughts? Anyone want to buy my Toupe?::mad2:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i've SLR and so far after many 80 miles ride, my " behind " is alright. i guess every half hour or so and out off the saddle, especially if there're some hills involve, sure help relief some numbness. i believe saddle is truely personal thing--that's why there're alot of saddles out there.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Whatever works....I put my San Marco Regal on my new SL 5.9. Looks kinda out of place but it dials in with the way I set my saddle and the geometry of the frame. 

A Fizik Arione would be a second choice. If graphics count, the silver panels of the Arione Tri match the silver paint of the frame. However when you ride you can't see the saddle, so comfort comes first.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dinosaur said:


> Whatever works....I put my San Marco Regal on my new SL 5.9. Looks kinda out of place but it dials in with the way I set my saddle and the geometry of the frame.
> 
> A Fizik Arione would be a second choice. If graphics count, the silver panels of the Arione Tri match the silver paint of the frame. *However when you ride you can't see the saddle, so comfort comes first*.


Indeed brother! Who cares if you use a gel padded saddle as lon as it's comfy for you to ride for several hours everyday. It's yer a$$, so you decide. Of course, it helps if you like a saddle that looks nice


----------

